

Renting vs. Owning Your Own Home - A Summary of Your Options - slarvtrax
http://filthyrichmind.com/2012/03/renting-vs-owning-your-home/

======
gamechangr
I have lived in three countries and traveled extensively.

I would comment that England has one of the most difficult housing dilemmas of
all the first world countries (a close second to Switzerland/Germany).

The affordability of housing has moved more of my mates overseas than any
other issue. If you are tired of the lies, look abroad.

